# Property rent in Paphos area



## emily101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

My partner and I, are looking for a flat/house/villa to rent by the sea (Paphos or around). 

We need the place for ourselves and our parents who come to Cyprus very often (we are based in Nicosia). We won't be staying in the flat all the time, so if it is your holiday home, we can have an arrangement to have it vacant and ready for your trip when you need it.

Or alternatively we are looking for a property that maybe we could help you manage (since again, we do not need the flat all year round). 


Emily


----------

